# crested geckos



## Liam17

Silly question, as it doesnt bother me, but can crested geckos bite nasty? or do they even have teeth larg enough to penetrate our skin.

hope to find some answers as google has none lol


----------



## Philcw

They can bite, just like everything that can open its mouth.
But they have no teeth so it would be more of a soft pinch


----------



## Spider Call

Teeth? What teeth? 
Does not hurt as bad as a bite from a snakeh.
Ori got grumpy with me <_< I stuck him in a box so I could transfer his stuff to his new home D: 
Needless to say he did not like it.


----------



## sparkle

Liam17 said:


> Silly question, as it doesnt bother me, but can crested geckos bite nasty? or do they even have teeth larg enough to penetrate our skin.
> 
> hope to find some answers as google has none lol


 
aww they have no teeth just a cartlidge plate really

look


( pic taken from the pangea reptile site)

also excellent for seeing the calcium sacs


----------



## RepMad189

*yip*

If a crestie properly bites you it can break the skin I've seen it happen, although most of the time they will just give you a quick nip to warn you off!

Lisa


----------



## retri

Spider Call said:


> Teeth? What teeth?
> Does not hurt as bad as a bite from a snakeh.
> Ori got grumpy with me <_< I stuck him in a box so I could transfer his stuff to his new home D:
> Needless to say he did not like it.


cresties do not have teeth, but gargoyles do, I was trying to check the calcium sacs of my breeding female, and she didnt like it, bit down, broke with skin.

I can tell you the pain is worse from a gargoyles than a snake, but neither are overly painful...


----------



## Spider Call

retri said:


> cresties do not have teeth, but gargoyles do, I was trying to check the calcium sacs of my breeding female, and she didnt like it, bit down, broke with skin.
> 
> I can tell you the pain is worse from a gargoyles than a snake, but neither are overly painful...


Ouch D:

Stephy (the snake) has broken my skin on many occasions, unfortunately I must be allergic to something in her saliva. 
Cause my hands/fingers always swell up when she bites me, and have even been known to go infected and start weeping.


----------



## freekygeeky

cresties do have teeeeeeeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here is a pic we took the other day of freddie..

they do have teeth 
and so do gargs hehe 










i have and so has graham been bitten/nipped a few times.


----------



## Spider Call

Yeah, but they are not proper teeth 
Just like the ridged food clips that you keep bags closed with XD


----------



## freekygeeky

shhh

they are teeth i say, HUGE MASSIVE TEETH!!



Spider Call said:


> Yeah, but they are not proper teeth
> Just like the ridged food clips that you keep bags closed with XD


----------



## sparkle

LOL

they arent teeth.. its a ridged plate... ive been bitten a few times by one gecko.. doesnt hurt at all.. but then it depends on ure pain thresh-hold

this is teeeeef


----------



## freekygeeky

sparkle said:


> LOL
> 
> they arent teeth.. its a ridged plate... ive been bitten a few times by one gecko.. doesnt hurt at all.. but then it depends on ure pain thresh-hold
> 
> this is teeeeef



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
lol

i have actually had holesss made by ickles teeth liek his, like leos...
they can hurt like a $&(54 on tthe other hand it doesnt always hurt..

but ot be honest, its rare anyone will get bittern anyway...

although i do have a crestie called psycho fr a reason....


----------



## Spider Call

freekygeeky said:


> shhh
> 
> they are teeth i say, HUGE MASSIVE TEETH!!


Thiiiisissssssss :2thumb: big yes?  -hold arms out-


----------



## freekygeeky

yup *THIS BIG----------------------------------* lol


Spider Call said:


> Thiiiisissssssss :2thumb: big yes?  -hold arms out-


----------



## Spider Call

freekygeeky said:


> yup *THIS BIG----------------------------------* lol


lol XD

"Why crestie, what big teeth you have!" :whistling2:


----------



## tigger79

sparkle said:


> LOL
> 
> they arent teeth.. its a ridged plate... ive been bitten a few times by one gecko.. doesnt hurt at all.. but then it depends on ure pain thresh-hold
> 
> this is teeeeef


Thats not teeth, they be fangs :lol2::lol2:


these are teeth


----------



## Spider Call

tigger79 said:


> Thats not teeth, they be fangs :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> these are teeth


"Omnomnom"
Would not like those teeth near me that is for sure :notworthy:


----------



## Liam17

I would show you teeth but I cant bring my self to add a croc to this thread or a hippo for that matter :lol2:


----------

